# Textur entlang eines Pfades rotieren lassen.



## Wolli_3D (24. Mai 2006)

Nehmen wir mal an ich möchte einen geschwungenen Gehweg mit einer Betonsteintextur texturieren. Wie stellt man es am schlausten an, daß die Textur sich mit dem Weg "bewegt"? Nichts sieht blöder aus, wenn eine gerade Steintextur auf einem geschwungenen Weg liegt.

Wer weiß, wie so etwas in Max, Cinema oder ähnlichen funktioniert? Es geht, das weiß ich, nur wie ?


----------



## smileyml (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich glaube du hast hier im falschen Forum gepostet und deswegen auch noch keine antwort erhalten. Wenn ich in C4D mir einen geschwungenen Weg zeichne, kann ich ihn mit einer Textur (egal ob Shader oder Bild) mit UVW-Mapping so belegen, wie du das willst. Kommen deine Wege jedoch aus einem CAD-Programm musst du vielleicht überlegen einen UVW-Tag selber zu erzeugen. Das geht aber glaube ich nicht einfach über rechte Maustaste. Vielleicht findet man dazu aber was im Handbuch oder irgendwo ein Tutorial.

Grüße Marco


----------

